# Befehl zur Besitzübernahme



## BADwolf (4. Juni 2012)

Für eine Installation benötige ich die Besitz und Rechte der Benutzergruppe SYSTEM. Administrator an sich reicht nicht aus!

natürlich kenne ich den Befehl Takeown, der aber maximal die Administratorenrechte übergen kann. Gibte es ein Befehl der auch die Rechte der Gruppe System übergeben kann? oder kann dahingehnd ein Script (Batch oder VBS)

```
call cmd.exe takeown.exe /F "C:\Windows\winsxs" /A
```

das Programm soll während einer Betankung der clients ausgeführt werden.

wäre schön wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.


----------



## sheel (4. Juni 2012)

Hi

http://blogs.msdn.com/b/adioltean/archive/2004/11/27/271063.aspx


----------

